
Researchers say those recovered from SARS-CoV-2 can be a societal shield - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/05/researchers-say-those-recovered-from-sars-cov-2-can-be-a-societal-shield/
======
neximo64
Rephrasing herd immunity?

~~~
lbeltrame
They call it "shield immunity". The concept is so intriguing that the journal
the paper was published on dedicated an editorial to it, praising the idea but
also warning about potential abuses (privacy problems).

The fact is that the researchers not only proposed the idea but also tried
doing some epidemiological modeling to predict the impact on the spread of the
disease, and according to their models, the impact is beneficial.

